# New Toy! Festool RAP 150 Kit



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi All,

Well for a good while maybe about a year ive been thinking about getting one of these lovelys. Kept talking myself out of it 

After seeing Marcs Box mod to fit his 80 in too i just couldnt stop thinking about and and after doing a little research found it worked out better for me to order the full kit rather than the machine then box then inserts......

So heres me new toy got at last night :argie:














































I havent really looked too closely but loving the wet sanding pads and even nicer is the wet sanding block at the top left.

It feeling very light, as light as my G220 which was a suprise. The material is not a gel but soft-ish plastic.

Ill do a review of the machine, not that it really needs one asap.

Now not to draw attention from my new beast. Here is my *mates* Festool Tower!!!!! I ended up ordering via him as he has a good rapor with the local rep.










The Hoover is his recent purchase, but last months 2.5k bill will take some beating!

Thanks for looking

PaulN


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice :argie: I want one.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Congratulations mate! Very well done on your new purchase.

As a fellow festooler I can guarantee you'll be over the moon with it. 
They really are a pleasure to use. Imo nothing comes close. :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice bit of kit.


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

Christ, there is some moneys worth there. Do the boxes fit on top of the hoover purposly?


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

There's a nice Audi S3, around the corner from where you live, feel free to detail my car with it


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

john2garden said:


> Christ, there is some moneys worth there. Do the boxes fit on top of the hoover purposly?


Yes, its part of the design, i did say to my mate it was a little high but he said he just wheels it in and has everything he needs for a shop fit there and then.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

rickparmar said:


> There's a nice Audi S3, around the corner from where you live, feel free to detail my car with it


Im warming to the idea, but you should have bought my sim-180 to seal the deal....


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Wow that's a nice piece of kit.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

There are a great bit of kit


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Money well spend mate, a great piece of kit:thumb:


----------



## RP84 (Sep 3, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Im warming to the idea, but you should have bought my sim-180 to seal the deal....


lol i have a g220 sitting here doing nothing,

anyway to seal the deal, ill get my mum to cook you a curry.


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

Good purchase:thumb: I was torn between this and the flex but I defo feel I made the right decision although I haven't tried the flex lol


----------



## Shared (Mar 9, 2009)

PaulN said:


> Yes, its part of the design, *i did say to my mate it was a little high *but he said he just wheels it in and has everything he needs for a shop fit there and then.


A little high !? I'd be worried about some yampy [email protected] trying to fly a plane into it :lol:

A nice looking piece of kit you have there though :buffer:


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Yep good decision.
I had the opportunity to have a Flex but i cant see any advantage of swopping at all , i love the systainer system and the fact its solid with the 150 securely boxed in along with all pads and polishes as a portable system and as proven now the 80 can be made to fit in also. Not cheap we all know that but as the main tool for a tradesman its not exactly expensive at under £500 , most tradesmen will probably spend £5000 on tools etc.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Shinex World. 
I adore mine. Sure its not meant for 8 inch pads (especially wool) so a Makita 9227 I still use daily but the shinex is so ergonomic and fantastic to use with 2 to 4 inch wool and foam pads for spot corrections and theres nothing better than using it when doing the last two steps of abrasive polishing and applying Restructure Marine's products

Enjoy


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

very nice,

Your mates collection looks nearly as much as my works lot lol 

I'm really tempted by one of these but at about $1000 it's a bit steep.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Cant believe someone would spend thousands on all that Festool gear then scribble on the systainers with a black marker lol.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Heavenly said:


> Yep good decision.
> I had the opportunity to have a Flex but i cant see any advantage of swopping at all , i love the systainer system and the fact its solid with the 150 securely boxed in along with all pads and polishes as a portable system and as proven now the 80 can be made to fit in also. Not cheap we all know that but as the main tool for a tradesman its not exactly expensive at under £500 , most tradesmen will probably spend £5000 on tools etc.


Like is said before its mostly your fault i finally gave in. im not looking at that photo again but it really is a lovely job having both 150 and 80 in one box. i would think festool would be interested in a foam insert to house both 150 and 80....


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Hoppo32 said:


> Cant believe someone would spend thousands on all that Festool gear then scribble on the systainers with a black marker lol.


While my mate likes his kit its purely work ture he could print some labels but he would get hassle off the other lads for it. :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Nice one Paul, you'll not be disappointed! 

The ergonomics are superb and the 3 year warranty is the icing on the cake.

Enjoy! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like a nice bit of kit... I'm sure you will enjoy it!

:thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice indeed mate! love the tower


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

very nice , love the tower too


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

I made the same decision 3 months ago now, i can assure you, it was the best 500quid i have spent in ages:thumb:


----------



## MrW (Apr 2, 2011)

As a carpenter I love Festo stuff, it's the little touches and design thought's that make them a cut above. The 3 year warranty is pretty much bullet proof too, I had a couple of problems with a cordless and they took it in and repaired it no questions asked, I hadn't even filled out the warranty card. 
Sometimes the price is a bit hard to swallow and not all of their stuff is worth the extra outlay but for the most part they are in a different league to other tool manufacturers.


----------



## ginge7289 (Feb 21, 2011)

That looks cool as hell, I wouldn't even get round to using it on the car, I would just look at it all day lol.


----------



## black_civic_si (Feb 27, 2011)

Love the carrying case


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

ginge7289 said:


> That looks cool as hell, I wouldn't even get round to using it on the car, I would just look at it all day lol.


lol Thats all ive been doing since getting it!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Thats a well earned treat im sure. :thumb: Dare we ask what you paid for it?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

chillly said:


> Thats a well earned treat im sure. :thumb: Dare we ask what you paid for it?


Ill tell you when i get the bill....


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

spill the beans


----------

